# Scam? Caller trying to get us to list on their Digital Classifieds Website.



## monizac (Dec 21, 2019)

We recently listed our MH on RVUSA.  Tonight a lady called and is very insistent that she can sell our RV on her website for thousands more than we have it listed for.  Her listing would cost several hundred dollars and they can get financing for buyers.  Sounds like a scam to me.  Has anyone had experience with this type of thing?   Is it a scam?


----------



## david_north (Dec 24, 2019)

Scammiest scam as it is. 
She's probably going to collect your payment and then wave you goodbye. 
By the way, good luck selling your vehicle!


----------

